#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  AACE & ASPE Standard Collection!

## raz

Dear all!!!



I am searching standards for cost engineering activities......................

I want to ask if someone here have access to standards of the following societies:

*1. American Association of Cost Engineering (AACE)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*2. American Society of Professional Estimators (ASPE)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please share your collection standards of AACE and ASPE with me!

Any feedback is very welcome!See More: AACE & ASPE Standard Collection!

----------


## raz

any answer?

----------


## raz

any answer?

----------


## raz

...................?

----------


## tanwiriqbal

Yes I am Member AACE * pls let me know which standard you are looking for

----------


## virtech1

a) Recommended Practices
b) Professional Practice Guides 





> any answer?

----------


## raz

> Yes I am Member AACE * pls let me know which standard you are looking for



Please share your standard collection!

----------


## raz

Any help?

----------


## mavericklf1

Any news, please share

----------


## raz

> Yes I am Member AACE * pls let me know which standard you are looking for



Please share all your standards!!!

----------


## raz

> Yes I am Member AACE * pls let me know which standard you are looking for



Please share all standard that you have available!

----------


## raz

> Yes I am Member AACE * pls let me know which standard you are looking for



Please share all standard that you have available!

----------


## raz

> Yes I am Member AACE * pls let me know which standard you are looking for



Do you have this document?

Skills & Knowledge of Cost Engineering, 6th EditionSee More: AACE & ASPE Standard Collection!

----------


## Jitu2

> Yes I am Member AACE * pls let me know which standard you are looking for



Hi,

Could you please share AACE International Recommended Practice No. 77R-15 - QUALITY ASSURANCE/QUALITY CONTROL FOR RISK MANAGEMENT.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## raz

any help?

----------


## thsoheiL

Thank You

----------

